# 2 Cycle Toubleshooting Q



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a little Mantis tiller that I am trying to get running for the season, but am running into a little problem that I cant seem to figure out. Every time I throttle up the engine, it dies, but it can idle with no problems. So my first thought was that the carb needed adjustment as it seemed like the exhaust smelled a bit rich. So I made some adjustments to the carb and was able to get the engine up to a slightly higher speed but ultimately it still dies one I throttle up too much.

Any ideas of what I should do :?: 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Call me old fashioned, but I use a shovel. :| 

Maybe it's gummed up from old fuel?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I use a shovel. :|
> 
> Maybe it's gummed up from old fuel?


I wondered the same thing actually. So I dismantled the carb and everything looks good honestly. I took a look at the valve and it is as clean as a whistle. So then I dumped the old fuel and put new fuel in, started right up like before but still dies as I throttle up :?

You aren't old fashioned though... just more willing to work than me


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try turning off the choke. Only idea that I have.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you put in a new spark plug? 2 cycles eat spark plugs. I keep extras in my tackle box for my old Johnson outboard.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Did you put in a new spark plug? 2 cycles eat spark plugs. I keep extras in my tackle box for my old Johnson outboard.


You know, I was thinking the same thing but need to go buy one. Im not a terribly mechanically minded person as I have never had the opportunity to learn but its good to hear that my thought was on track.

Thanks for the suggestion Cooky 8)



Huge29 said:


> Try turning off the choke. Only idea that I have.


Choke is off, and I even had the air filter removed when adjusting the carb so I'll just keep scratching my head if the spark plug doesn't remedy it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Check your fuel filter and gas line as well to make sure gas is flowing freely. I had a 2 stroke cut-off saw with a pinched gas line that caused me grief for a while. I'd also pull off the fuel bowl and give it a shot or two of carb cleaner to make sure your floats aren't sticking. If all that plus a new spark plug doesn't do the trick, I'd haul it to the shop and let them figure it out.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

If you have been using reg gas, without any additive for the ethanol, you may have damaged the carb.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I got it Bax*. Check your carburator jet. If you leave gas in your floatbowl for a long time, (over winter) it gums up your jet orifice which will make you run lean and quit at high end. Check your filter too. And like Kevin said, look for a kinked hose.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Stuck float, or plugged jet. Possible hole in the float.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a boat motor doing the same thing, found out that the fuel for idle and for increased throttle entered two different places, I had cleaned the carb in carb cleaner and every thing, but still had the same problem, found in the center of the throat where the fuel flows was still plugged, had to run a fine stiff wire through it several times, hardened yellow colored stuff came out. Worked great after that.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My snow blower did the same thing. I had to dump the old fuel and add new fuel with some Sea Foam in it. I let the engine idle for 5 minutes or more. It finally started to run better. After about 10 minutes, it was back to running great again.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

My trimmer was doing the same thing. I soaked the carb and all the parts in carb cleaner. My buddy had a gallon can with a soaking basket. I also ran a wire through the lines. It runs great now.


----------

